# What to do: stick with WSM or add offset?



## daniels (Mar 6, 2017)

I've discussed something like this here about a year ago.  I came within a hair's breadth of adding an offset smoker to my arsenal then I had second thoughts.  Well I'm at it again.

I have the large WSM and it has done very well since I bought it several years ago.  I have the opportunity to add a new offset smoker but I'm not sure that I should.  No good reason to add it other than curiosity about how to operate an offset smoker and I've read that some think the flavor of the smoked meats are better.

Some here and elsewhere seem to think the WSM is the king of smokers so maybe I should just stick with it.

No big deal either way so maybe I shouldn't get another smoker.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 6, 2017)

I've never used a WSM so I'm not speaking with experience in regard to that. I do have an offset and do love it though. I always tell people I think it's a traditional way of smoking meats and it requires work. I personally enjoy keeping an almost constant eye on it and checking the heat and wood factor and such a lot, some don't though. As for the flavor of smoke I think it does a great job and the food taste excellent when done properly. I've tasted food from my neighbors Green mountain pellet smoker and it's great food just less of the smoke flavor


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2017)

Compared to your WSM, If you burn charcoal in the offset there is zero flavor gain and requires more tending. To shine and be worth the investment of time and $$$, the offset needs to be Stick Fired. Maybe a few briquettes to get the fire going but 99% of the cook uses wood only...JJ


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jimmy also has a point I didn't mention about using charcoal in the offset. I started doing that and noticed it wasn't a difference and thought I'd wasted my money on a offset, then I decided one day to try just wood only start to finish and that's the key to stick burners and flavor. I now start my fires with maple sticks (I always keep them when they fall off the tree) then oak logs on top of that to get my nice coal bed going and once I'm ready for meat to go on I switch over to the wood I want most the flavor of. I've only used pecan so far, but looking at getting apple and some hickory in the near future.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 6, 2017)

A little over a year ago i added an offset stick burner when my smoker was a WSM 22.5. I bought a Lang 36 patio and i love it. i have used the WSM once since i got my Lang and used my lang probably 40-45 times.the one time i have used my WSM was to cold smoke and make jerky. the offset stick burner is more work but a lot more fun. if you have the money buy an offset and you will enjoy it but i wouldn't do it if i was going to spend less than $1000. some offsets that are 250$ range are fine and do better with mods but if you dont want to spend the money on a really good stick burner than enjoy your WSM they are great smokers.

Don't get me wrong the cheaper offsets are fine but i wouldn't rather have one if i had a WSM. If you can get  a Lang or a Yoder or a custom or something along those lines go for it, but i wouldn't spend $250 on a knock off.

Just my 2 cents,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## daniels (Mar 6, 2017)

phatbac,

I would get the yoder cheyenne with some options or possibly the wichita.  I've been looking at about $1,200 for the cheyenne with the options and shipping.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 6, 2017)

DanielS said:


> phatbac,
> 
> I would get the yoder cheyenne with some options or possibly the wichita.  I've been looking at about $1,200 for the cheyenne with the options and shipping.


in that case if you have the extra cash go for it. you wont regret it. I almost bought a yoder when i was going for an offset but i settled on the Lang ..some people prefer a Caddy some prefer a Lincoln anyways. Pull the trigger!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## b-one (Mar 6, 2017)

As long as you have the time I say go for it! I love my WSM for its ability to cruise along for long periods all by itself if I had a stick burner I'd be lucky to smoke 1-2 times a month currently.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 6, 2017)

Be certain you have a real interest in stick burning before you make the leap. Stick burning can be frustrating for beginners and if your hearts not really in it you are going to get frustrated and not have the desire to keep at it to get proficient and reap the rewards that go with it. In addition get a quality offset made of at least 3/16" steel otherwise be prepared to do some mods to get it running right before you can expect any success.

Some people want to set it and forget it and not have much or any interaction with the cooking process. Others like myself enjoy the process of the traditional art of wood fired cooking.

It's all a personal choice. I hope you decide to make the leap to stick burning and experience the satisfaction of learning the art and the rewards of great bbq that come with it.

The world needs more stick burners!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 6, 2017)

3montes said:


> Be certain you have a real interest in stick burning before you make the leap. Stick burning can be frustrating for beginners and if your hearts not really in it you are going to get frustrated and not have the desire to keep at it to get proficient and reap the rewards that go with it. In addition get a quality offset made of at least 3/16" steel otherwise be prepared to do some mods to get it running right before you can expect any success.
> 
> Some people want to set it and forget it and not have much or any interaction with the cooking process. Others like myself enjoy the process of the traditional art of wood fired cooking.
> 
> ...


3, you make excellent points.  Too often I've run across folks who have bought COS, they can't control the heat/leaks/warping/etc., get frustrated with them, and have a bad taste for this genre as a whole.  If some due diligence was done on the front end and more heed paid to quality instead of how cheaply they can get into a new rig right away, they'd be light years ahead.  I'm not suggesting dropping $5K on a new smoker (unless that's what you want to do), but there's some really good quality rigs in the $500--$1000 range that are exponentially better than the inexpensive mass production junk that's being imported.  Save a few bucks month over month until it can be afforded, and don't be the guy who ends up regretting an impulse purchase because of instant gratification--which quickly turns into buyers' remorse.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2017)

phatbac said:


> A little over a year ago i added an offset stick burner when my smoker was a WSM 22.5. I bought a Lang 36 patio and i love it. i have used the WSM once since i got my Lang and used my lang probably 40-45 times.the one time i have used my WSM was to cold smoke and make jerky. the offset stick burner is more work but a lot more fun. if you have the money buy an offset and you will enjoy it but i wouldn't do it if i was going to spend less than $1000. some offsets that are 250$ range are fine and do better with mods but if you dont want to spend the money on a really good stick burner than enjoy your WSM they are great smokers.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the cheaper offsets are fine but i wouldn't rather have one if i had a WSM. If you can get  a Lang or a Yoder or a custom or something along those lines go for it, but i wouldn't spend $250 on a knock off.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Aaron.

I used a WSM for years & finally bought a Lang.

If you like hanging around the smoker & feeding it wood, then you will love a stickburner.

But it's certainly not set & forget like a WSM.

Al


----------



## daniels (Mar 7, 2017)

I think the 'set and forget' with the WSM is the reason I'm considering an offset smoker.  What's the point of smoking something if once you get it going you just look at the receiving unit on your belt to check the grill temperature and the meat temperature?  It is convenient I admit but there's not a lot to it.  I will sit in the shed near the smoker and read or listen to the radio when the weather is bad but at times I'd rather be fiddling with the smoker.  Unless it's a long cook about the most I do is fiddle with the vents a bit and I've about got that issue mastered too.  (Ask me sometime about using center punches to adjust the vents.)

Sometimes smoking on the WSM is about like watching the oven in the kitchen while baking a cake except that you can see what's going on in the oven through the glass.  <yawn>


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2017)

I enjoyed my time, many years, tweaking just the right temp out of my offset, listening to tunes and drinking beers. Then I got old, had less tolerance for heat and cold and found my recliner more comfortable than a metal folding chair. Bought a total set and forget MES 40 with AMNPS and am a happy old guy, still eating great Q...JJ


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 7, 2017)

Plus with offsets there is no parts that go out like a heating element. Your heating element goes out when your wood pile is gone!


----------



## daniels (Mar 7, 2017)

jake0531 said:


> Plus with offsets there is no parts that go out like a heating element. Your heating element goes out when your wood pile is gone!


Yep.  I kept looking at electric smokers about a year ago and kept seeing problem with control panels and heating elements.  None of that stuff with my WSM.

I think I've come to the same conclusion as last time.  Too many guys talk about how great their WSM's are so that I think I might just sit tight using that for a bit longer.

After seeing some videos about it, tonight I ordered the Weber Expandable Smoking Rack and the Pit Barrel Cooker Stainless Steel Meat Hook Set (set of 8 hooks).  I'll try doing some racks of ribs vertically and maybe a few whole chickens after that.

Maybe I'm better of sticking with the WSM.  I can change my mind later.

Thanks all.


----------

